# A barely viable alternative to the Bora, but most are duds



## DaleM

I guess I got real lucky. I got the last one hanging on the rack which you would think would be the worst one after everyone else picked through them. It's straight and the cams work well (so far). If I have to get another I'll keep in mind that you found some bad ones and be a little more careful.


----------



## pintodeluxe

A couple years back, the Emerson guide became wider so now it won't flex. I have the three piece kit from Rockler, and am quite happy with it.


----------



## paxorion

Dale - Kudos to you for the lucky snatch. I found that in most cases, the problems I found have to do with the positionable clamp head being hard to move and the fragility I saw with the cam lever. I'm convinced that I will completely wear them out rather quickly.

For anyone that is interested, to test the clamps in-store, I brought a few blocks of 2×4, and tried to clamp them up. If anything seemed off about it, I'd move on to the next one.


----------



## NormG

I just at one of the local HF's looking at these clamps today. Both long and short versions were in sad shape. Either the pads were not in good shape or the movable clamp was very hard to to adjust. There was one that someone had brought the movable pad to the level pad and locked it down. I was not able to release it, after several tries


----------



## Brad_Nailor

I'm sorry..not to be a tool snob, but with the list of shortcomings, and cheap parts.. the throw away factor of this tool is way too high, I would totally avoid it and just save my money till I could afford the real version


----------



## lj61673

Me too. Time after time…each of these HF threads reach the same conclusion. You have to actually visit a store and hope they have dozens of the item you're looking in stock. This way you can spend the afternoon removing and visually inspecting each piece in the hope that you're lucky enough to find a single one that meets the bare minimum of acceptability.
That's some folks idea of "good value".


----------



## paxorion

Brad and LJ - not my idea of a "good value", but doing your own QC is a good way of killing time. I'm starting to wonder if I enjoy doing it…


----------



## Bill1974

I have the Bora version of these and the 50" and 36" deflect pretty easily. Especially on longer cuts. I agree that the plastic on the Bora's feel higher quality and should last longer. But if I had to do it again, i would save toward a track saw (Bora or any other clamp edge). A piece of masonite or thin plywood and a straight piece of wood screwed and glued is a better option from my experience. The clamping on these is the only plus this has over wood and clamps. For cuts that don't need to be perfectly straight these are okay. The wood guide has the benefit of not having to offset your measurements and reduces splintering too.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

I have two of the HF edge guides. Also a 24inch and a 50inch. I agree with the review. They get the job done but they are not of the highest quality. Nor did I expect high quality at the price. I have to triple check my measurements when I use it but it does get the job done.


----------



## MrRon

I have both he Bora and HF guides. Deflection has never been a concern because I always apply downward pressure on the guide with one hand as I follow the saw. This has always been an automatic reaction on my part. I've never given thought about deflection. I use the guides to cut down sheet goods; never noticed any "curved" edges. It's a matter of technique.


----------

